# Renee, Poppy has withdrawal symptoms!



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

She's so sad today because she misses Molly


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Renee, renee, where 'art thou renee!!  x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes an we're all over posting to make up the deficit!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

:iagree: Can never get enough of Molly but you can get to little


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ha!! You guys are funny You know I couldn't resist that face I've been doing good but Molly not so great she has blood in her urine so is going to the vet at 5pm. It started on Christmas Eve I think but only noticed it on Christmas day so the vet was closed and is opened today. There is no vomiting or runny poo's so he said it's probably a bladder infection. I am hoping. She is very tired today just lies around and mopes I feel bad for her

I didn't say I wasn't coming on here at all just wanted to cut back


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay! A Renee post, but oh dear a sad one.
Poor Molly-moo, hope the vet sorts her out...
I suppose you could see her wee because of the snow. I'm not sure I'd spot if any of mine had a problem like that. You are a good 'poo mummy. Or mommy - do they do that mom think in Canada too?


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh dear poor Molly, hopefully she will bounce back very quickly, lets us know how she gets on.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Yay! A Renee post, but oh dear a sad one.
> Poor Molly-moo, hope the vet sorts her out...
> I suppose you could see her wee because of the snow. I'm not sure I'd spot if any of mine had a problem like that. You are a good 'poo mummy. Or mommy - do they do that mom think in Canada too?


Yes they do the mommy thing Ya if there was no snow wouldn't of noticed the blood but I did notice that when I take her out she pee's right away on the sidewalk she doesn't make it to the grass so I knew something was wrong and then spotted the blood. Also she is sleeping a lot more than usual and mopes (does sad face)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Ha!! You guys are funny You know I couldn't resist that face I've been doing good but Molly not so great she has blood in her urine so is going to the vet at 5pm. It started on Christmas Eve I think but only noticed it on Christmas day so the vet was closed and is opened today. There is no vomiting or runny poo's so he said it's probably a bladder infection. I am hoping. She is very tired today just lies around and mopes I feel bad for her
> 
> I didn't say I wasn't coming on here at all just wanted to cut back


Oh no - poor Molly, and you, I know you will be worrying.
Does miss Molly seem to be in any discomfort?? Did the vet give her any treatment?
Special hugs to you and Molly and hoping she's back to her perky little self tomorrow.
And cutting back is also unacceptable  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hope little Molly babes is ok!

Don't stay away Renee! I miss you and Molly posts!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh poor Molly and poor you, you must be worrying but she'll be fine y'know. Good luck at the vet xxx and lovely to hear you again


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is back from the vets. He is pretty sure it's a bladder infection but we have to get a urine sample in the morning and bring it to him so they can culture it. Once that is done she has to start on antibiotics. If that doesn't work then she will need blood work and an x-ray to see if it's kidney stones. I hope it's just a bladder infection. Very expensive she is but worth every penny

So tomorrow morning we will be trying to get her pee sample I'm sure that is going to go over well He said if we can't do it we can bring her in and he will try and get one. She better pee in that bottle or else!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

A bottle! your ambitious, with my boys I always used a baking tray then decantered it Im not sure what id use for a girl. Did they say how long the culture would take , hopefully it is just an infection and the sooner she starts the anti-biotics the better. Did going out brighten her up at all? give her a kiss and a cuddle from us xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm sure it's a simple bladder infection. Your going to have to ready for the morning pee... Whip a bowl under there ASAP, oh and make sure Molly doesn't jump out of the way 

Good luck! You can do it! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arlo said:


> A bottle! your ambitious, with my boys I always used a baking tray then decantered it Im not sure what id use for a girl. Did they say how long the culture would take , hopefully it is just an infection and the sooner she starts the anti-biotics the better. Did going out brighten her up at all? give her a kiss and a cuddle from us xxx


Ha a baking tray that is clever I will kiss and cuddle her we did a lot of that today!



RuthMill said:


> I'm sure it's a simple bladder infection. Your going to have to ready for the morning pee... Whip a bowl under there ASAP, oh and make sure Molly doesn't jump out of the way
> 
> Good luck! You can do it! X


Well I came up with this bright idea. I'm going to use the attachment to her water bottle. It fits perfectly between her legs so will just pop that under there and I think it will work great I sterilized it and it's ready to go then all I have to do is pour it in the bottle

I checked it fits perfectly between her legs ha! She wasn't too impressed but oh well. Then I will wash it and keep it in case this happens again. She will need a new water bottle now It looks bigger in the picture it's not that big!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Great idea! You might be able to market that as a medical device and make your fortune! By the way, is Molly not insured?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Great idea! You might be able to market that as a medical device and make your fortune! By the way, is Molly not insured?


No she isn't but we are going to look into that soon...seems like she always has something wrong. It costs us 258 dollars today we were like "WOW" so insurance is the next thing we will look in. Previous conditions won't be covered but anything new will


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Pictures of broody Molly not feeling well


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor little Molly she looks so wiped. Good luck with the urine sample tomorrow! Our dog Max had a uti, she recovered quickly when we started the meds.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh my poor molly pocket! Get better sweety. My neighbor had the same symptoms with her dog. It was a UTI. Please let me know how she is doing

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Oh my poor molly pocket! Get better sweety. My neighbor had the same symptoms with her dog. It was a UTI. Please let me know how she is doing
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I will She was all happy to be at the vets all crazy and kissing everyone. She didn't seem sick there. Sometimes I think she does this to make us look crazy but there was blood in her pee and she was depressed all day. The sample will go in tomorrow an get analyzed. She starts her antibiotics after we get the sample can't do it before because it would mess up the results! Have to get her some plain unsugared greek youghurt so she doesn't get a yeast infection I'm sure she will love it...I do


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe yes I'm sure she will love the yoghurt

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Awe just catching up on today's posts. Hope Molly is feeling better. Hugs from all of us.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Awww Molly looks awesome laid out on her bed like a queen x


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Get better soon Molly xxx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Keep us posted as to how it goes this morning and how she is today please!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awwww poor Molly! Hope she gets better soon, they are such a worry when they are poorly x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Two things strike me readng through these posts:
1 - you have to get another poo - that sofa is way to big for just Molly 
2 - have fun getting the sample. When I've had to collect urine sample's before I've used a little pot duct taped onto a bamboo cane - that way I didn't have to get too close - that always puts my girls off, they stop peeing stand up and look over their shoulder with a WTF face.
Let us know how you get on.


----------

